# Ergo replacement hoods -- OEM, Hudz, F&N?



## teleguy57 (Apr 23, 2006)

The hoods on my Chorus lever (Ergo, not Ultra) are wearing smooth and getting slippery. I'm going to replace them in black, so color availability is not an issue. What experiences have you had with Hudz or Far & Near in comparison to Campy OEM replacements, and what do you recommend? Thanks!


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

I use Hudz. They get mixed reviews here,but I like them.


----------



## Fantino (Jul 30, 2008)

FWIW, if you go with OEM look at PBK ($17/set SR500, $20/set RE600, & free ship.) I couldn't find anything close stateside. For some reason though, their price is not so good on Hudz. . .(Jenson for Hudz?)


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

I use Hudz on 2010 Super record shifters. After the initial installation I had to remove a tiny bit of material from the thumb shifters so they would not hang on return. The bottom picture shows them pre cut and I think you can see where the shifter is hanging up on return. They have worked perfectly for over a year since the modification.


----------

